# SRS Plastic trays?



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

So, I ordered the Savic royal suite cage last night and I am worried about the plastic trays...The cage itself was already over £100 over my budget, so I don't really want to fork out and but the metal trays that some people have made. I will be using borris mats as the 'bedding'.I was wondering if anyone had any alternatives? Is it guaranteed that they'll chew the plastic trays? Can I do anything to stop them?


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Some rats chew more than others. Even if your rats do chew the plastic pans, it will be some while before they need to be replaced. The number of rats you have will play a part in this, too. You will likely have time to budget for replacing them before you actually have to. Some people have some success using bitter apple spray to discourage chewing, some rats are so focused on the chewing it doesn't deter them. Give them chew toys, hope for the best and save up for new pans. If you wind up not replacing the pans a little extra money on hand is always a good thing.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

They really don't bother with the pans unless you are super unlucky but they are quite tough anyway. Even if they do you can just place a tile over the hole.. Also there is a part code in the manual so you can order new ones. You can even use the savic dog crate trays, I've herd they are the same. Some people make perspex pans for litter or you can get metal ones made. More than likely that you wont need to, Honestly. Think of all the plastic based cages out there.. if it were a big problem they would go out of business.

Don't panic


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Mine terrorised the plastic trays but as soon as I caught on. I covered with borris mats/fleece. I placed stones on the edges too which deterred them from pulling the fabric up


----------



## Jesuy (Jun 3, 2015)

My young boys don't destroy them. I also use borris mats and fleece sometimes, they've chewed the fleece a little bit but nothing else 
I think girls tend to chew more. I bought my SRS used and one of the pans corner was a little damaged so I was worried that my boys might be intrested to destroy it more. But I just put a few layers of black duck tape and ratties haven't been intrested at all so yay.


----------

